# WP touring



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Skinned up Jim Creek, and Second Creek. Despite the fact that folks are skiing on the top of the pass the snow was, not surprisingly, quite thin on the trails. Got some exercise and some base shots while scooting out from each trail. Got a glimpse of the Grand Huts association "cabin" going it at the top of second creek. I think the basement is going to be the size of my house.


----------

